# Got these in the mail today



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

These beauties arrived in the mail today. Thought i would post a pic for yall to see. They look oh so tasty.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

They sure do look tasty!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice delivery! :thumb:
All I got was bills! out:


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Magical!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Sweeeeeet!!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome...those look GREAT!!!


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

MK is a great stick.


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice score.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

damn they looked good


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice selection--smoke a couple and let some rest for a year or so---that's if you can keep your taste buds in check--Very nice!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Very nice delivery! :thumb:
> All I got was bills! out:


me too


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice score, I love the Illusione line


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Who needs AF for the holidays? Nice grab!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Those look real good


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

These babies are nearly "perfect" in terms of my kind of cigar. TONS of flavor, little spicy and white, billowing smoke all packed into a corona sized cigar. I just love them! Got 3 left and may have to make some budget plans to get some more of these babies!

CD


----------



## sparky50 (Dec 14, 2005)

Great sticks, One of my favorites.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats one heck of a haul! I have 2 resting in the humi, but have yet to smoke one.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great haul


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

You must like teasing us.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great haul!! :dribble:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome smokes there!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

They look great. Nice haul.


----------



## madoqa (Feb 15, 2008)

mk is illusione's No.1 vitola.
enjoy


----------



## nizzo (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nice, Illusiones are a good smoke. Do these compare to CG4's?


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

those are tasty nice pick up


----------

